# Nora Tschirner - 'Liebe und andere Turbulenzen / Girl on a bicycle' Stills (x7)



## dianelized20 (11 Jan. 2013)

Mann Mann, ich warte bestimmt schon gefühlte 2 Jahre auf den Film, jetzt wirds wohl was im März erst mal im Kino. Nora in blond ist ja mal der Hammer  Bilder sind schön groß 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Death Row (11 Jan. 2013)

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## laika84 (11 Jan. 2013)

Sieht toll aus in Blond! Danke für Nora!


----------



## BlueLynne (11 Jan. 2013)

:thx: für Nora


----------



## hs4711 (12 Jan. 2013)

Danke für Nora, aber in blond gefällt sie mir irgendwie nicht so richtig.


----------



## brian69 (12 Jan. 2013)

dunkel ist sie mir eindeutig lieber, trotzdem, auch blond ist sie toll :thx:


----------



## Iaruial (14 Jan. 2013)

Sie könnte auch violette Haare haben. Einfach immer der absolute Wahnsinn!


----------



## Tramb (14 Jan. 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## nonskid (26 Jan. 2013)

nora! hübsche frau


----------



## betzdorf (10 Feb. 2013)

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an: ihre natürliche dunkle Haarfarbe sieht noch besser aus!


----------



## willis (17 Feb. 2013)

ob blond ob braun - ich l(i)ebe Noras Traum 

:thx:


----------



## havelook (21 Feb. 2013)

:thx:
habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen in blond und fast nicht erkannt.


----------



## boy 2 (21 Feb. 2013)

Danke für Nora! Sexy!


----------

